# Congrats to 2011 Nobel Peace Winners!



## LAfrique (Oct 8, 2011)

Congratulations to the 2011 Nobel Peace Prize winners president Ellen Johnson Sirleaf of Liberia, peace activist Tawakkul Karman of Yemen and human rights activist Leyman Gbowee of Liberia! Enjoy the moment, ladies!


2011 Nobel Prize Winners - 3 women's rights pioneers share Peace Prize - World news - msnbc.com


----------



## alan1 (Oct 8, 2011)

They join the ranks of a certain 2009 Nobel peace prize winner that currently acts as commander in chief for wars in Afghanistan, Iraq and Libya.
May their futures be less violent than the 2009 winner.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 9, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> Congratulations to the 2011 Nobel Peace Prize winners president Ellen Johnson Sirleaf of Liberia, peace activist Tawakkul Karman of Yemen and human rights activist Leyman Gbowee of Liberia! Enjoy the moment, ladies!
> 
> 2011 Nobel Prize Winners - 3 women's rights pioneers share Peace Prize - World news - msnbc.com









> A combination of three recent photos shows (from L) Yemens Arab Spring activist Tawakkul Karman, Liberian President Ellen Johnson Sirleaf and Liberian peace warrior Leymah Gbowee who won the 2011 Nobel Peace Prize the jury announced on October 7, 2011. The three prizewinners share the 2011 award for their non-violent struggle for the safety of women and for womens rights to full participation in peace-building work, Norwegian Nobel Committee president Thorbjoern Jagland said in his announcement.



Nobel Peace Prize Awarded to Three Female Activists

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGIEYZojer4&feature=related]Leymah Gbowee on "Mighty Be Our Powers"[/ame]



> As a young woman growing up in Africa, Leymah Gbowee was broken by a savage civil war that destroyed life as she knew it. As war continued to ravage Liberia, Gbowee's bitterness turned to rage-fueled action as she realized women are the silent sufferers in prolonged conflicts. Gbowee was instrumental in galvanizing women across Liberia in 2003 to force a peace in the region after 14 years of war. She began organizing Christian and Muslim women to demonstrate together, founding the Liberian Mass Action for Peace, launching protests and even a sex strike. Gbowee's memoir, Mighty Be Our Powers, chronicles the unthinkable violence she's faced throughout her life, and the peace she has helped to broker by empowering her countrywomen and others around the world. It takes readers along on her continuing journey as she harnesses the power of women to bring her country peace, saves herself, and changes history.
> 
> Leymah Gbowee is Newsweek's and The Daily Beast's Africa columnist. Her part in helping to oust Charles Taylor was featured in the documentary Pray the Devil Back to Hell. Gbowee is a single mother of six, including one adopted daughter, and is based in Accra, Ghana, where she is the cofounder and executive director of the Women Peace and Security Network-Africa.





Is it any wonder why we need to respect and honor women?


----------



## idb (Oct 9, 2011)

MountainMan said:


> They join the ranks of a certain 2009 Nobel peace prize winner that currently acts as commander in chief for wars in Afghanistan, Iraq and Libya.
> May their futures be less violent than the 2009 winner.



Why did you have to do that?


----------



## alan1 (Oct 9, 2011)

idb said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > They join the ranks of a certain 2009 Nobel peace prize winner that currently acts as commander in chief for wars in Afghanistan, Iraq and Libya.
> ...



I wished them a non-violent future, nothing wrong with that in my opinion.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 9, 2011)

> There Is No Turning Back








> Do you have any specific new plans for protests in the coming days, with the situation so volatile?
> 
> We are continuing with our plight until we reach our goal, which is toppling the regime. We have an escalation plan, and we are sticking to it. We have made large strides in our struggle for freedom, and there is no stopping us now. The protesters have gone through more dangerous situations and this did not stop us in the past. Why will it stop us now?
> 
> ...




An Interview with Tawakul Karman 

Tawakul Karman: 'I am so happy to win the prize'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKn-tHEM3SU]Nobel Peace winner Tawakul Karman talks to Al Jazeera[/ame]

Ultimately it will be the women who fight for their freedom in this arena.


----------



## kola_yusuf (Oct 9, 2011)

I would like to salute the courage of these brave women.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 10, 2011)

I realize that Karman is a member of a political party linked to the Muslim Brotherhood.

However, the MB has proven that they are willing to stop the terrorisim and have moved to outsourcing it and minimizing it as well. 

This tells me that someday they will be willing to stop even that.  It's a progression...   One I am willing to watch and attach some of my personal hopes onto.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 10, 2011)

*Ellen Johnson Sirleaf​*


> The Liberian president, a joint winner of this year's Nobel peace prize, has led the country's rebuilding after 14 years of civil war








> Ellen Johnson-Sirleaf has spent her life challenging the powerful men who run African politics. She has been imprisoned and forced into exile &#8211; but she has also made history. In 2005, Sirleaf became Africa's first female president, defeating the football legend George Weah, who was widely expected to sail to victory on the back of his famous name.
> 
> Liberian women came out in their thousands to support the woman they thought would bring peace to their country, which had been torn apart by 14 years of civil war. "We can go to sleep in the night and not be afraid,'' cried Sirleaf to cheering crowds




It will be the women who demand their rights and get them.  Just as they did everywhere else.  Time takes time.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/oct/07/ellen-johnson-sirleaf-profile


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 11, 2011)

MountainMan said:


> They join the ranks of a certain 2009 Nobel peace prize winner that currently acts as commander in chief for wars in Afghanistan, Iraq and Libya.
> May their futures be less violent than the 2009 winner.




President Ellen Johnson-Sirleaf, peace activist Tawakkul Karman and human rights activist Leyman Gbowee, you all enjoy your moment of fame! Pay no heed to persimists such as Mountain Man.


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 11, 2011)

Ropey, I see you also ran into some interesting pictures of president Sirleaf. I ran into a picture of president Ellen Johnson Sirleaf days ago (and cannot find said picture anywhere) that made me thought I was staring at Colonel Gaddafi! I however found another picture of president Sirleaf in the same attire - Ellen Johnson-Sirleaf - Forbes


----------



## old navy (Oct 12, 2011)

I deployed to Liberia twice during the 90s due to their civil war. The place was a corrupt, war-torn country with little hope. Congratulations to President Sirleaf for a great job in bringing peace to a country of really nice people.


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 13, 2011)

old navy said:


> I was deployed to Liberia twice during the 90s due to their civil war. The place was a corrupt, war-torn country with little hope. Congratulations to President Sirleaf for a great job in bringing peace to a country of really nice people!




Old Navy, thank you for your service! While I may not always agree with the duties of servicemen and servicewomen, I understand that you are all bound by your contract. Thus, thank you!


----------



## Ropey (Oct 13, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> Ropey, I see you also ran into some interesting pictures of president Sirleaf. I ran into a picture of president Ellen Johnson Sirleaf days ago (and cannot find said picture anywhere) that made me thought I was staring at Colonel Gaddafi! I however found another picture of president Sirleaf in the same attire -
> 
> Ellen Johnson-Sirleaf - Forbes











Some very fine pictures LAfrique. These two caught my eye.


----------



## old navy (Oct 13, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> > I was deployed to Liberia twice during the 90s due to their civil war. The place was a corrupt, war-torn country with little hope. Congratulations to President Sirleaf for a great job in bringing peace to a country of really nice people!
> ...



you're welcome


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 13, 2011)

Ropey said:


> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey, I see you also ran into some interesting pictures of president Sirleaf. I ran into a picture of president Ellen Johnson Sirleaf days ago (and cannot find said picture anywhere) that made me thought I was staring at Colonel Gaddafi! I however found another picture of president Sirleaf in the same attire -
> ...




(Laughs) Ropey, I wish I would again run into that particular picture of president Ellen Johnson-Sirleaf looking more like Colonel Gaddafi! The resemblance was so striking in that picture that I think whoever posted it thought twice about the picture:

President Johnson-Sirleaf had her turban-looking headgear on, her extra cloth draped over her shoulder over elaborate embroidered light-brown gown and her finger raised while speaking. (Laughs)


----------

